# McDonnell XF-88B



## johnbr (Jun 22, 2018)

he prototype of this aircraft was developed in the 1950s. The McDonnell XF-88B with a nose-mounted Allison T38 turboprop engine and two turbojets spent most of its flight time at NACA Langley. Flight testing on this model began in 1953 and continued through 1956 when these photos were taken. This model was the first propeller-equipped aircraft to exceed Mach 1.0.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2019)

June 1953. Art Vogeley second from left. Jack Reeder third from right. Photos from Jack Reeder's picture album.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2019)

The Fighter Writer: Ron Easley's Aviation Blog: Supersonic Propeller Research: The XF-88B Voodoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2019)

Good shots!


----------

